# Moving Targets



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is my first try at moving targets. It really makes you concentrate and focus. The targets are spinning matches. I'm trying to light them. I'm hitting the heads on the first shot.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Be glad that you can hit them . With me, those shots would probably be whizzing close past the match but not actually making contact with it. Well, I might hit it if I kept shooting at it for several dozen shots or so.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very consistent, TF. I am sure you will get this before long.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You sir are a freak! But in a good way of course!

Nice shooting. Is that a fishing swivel ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You are an impressive shot, Treefork. If you ever find yourself in my neck of the woods, steak & drinks on me...no joke...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Moving its hard enough hitting them sitting still.????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> You sir are a freak! But in a good way of course!
> 
> Nice shooting. Is that a fishing swivel ?


Yes. One at the top and bottom. I used 15lb test super braid fishing line. The hard thing is the match never orbits in in exact spot because the can is also swaying.



Tentacle Toast said:


> You are an impressive shot, Treefork. If you ever find yourself in my neck of the woods, steak & drinks on me...no joke...


I may take you up on that.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Very consistent, TF. I am sure you will get this before long.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. I think some better matches or drying the ones I have. I may get a chance tomorrow.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Is it just the angle that you're hitting the matches at that's stopping them from lighting? It seems like it would be almost impossible to light them from the side. Can you figure out a way to angle the heads toward you a bit to ease lighting? Either way, phenomenal shooting, man. Mind blowing, really.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Is it just the angle that you're hitting the matches at that's stopping them from lighting? It seems like it would be almost impossible to light them from the side. Can you figure out a way to angle the heads toward you a bit to ease lighting? Either way, phenomenal shooting, man. Mind blowing, really.


I was thinking that. When ever they don't light I usually change the position till I start light them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> You are an impressive shot, Treefork. If you ever find yourself in my neck of the woods, steak & drinks on me...no joke...


I may take you up on that.[/quote]

Please do...


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Incredible shooting my friend.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hitting them is the first step. Now I have to light them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Success!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot! We knew you could do it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Charles.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The next thing will be to give the match a different motion. Instead of spinning, a pendulum action. I think the pendulum may be easier.I think it will be good for focus by timing different motions.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

You da man Marty! Awesome shot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding shooting!

Hmmmm, I just had an idea.... we'll see how it turns out....


----------

